# Hunting shape: last minute advice



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

So, I have been working out in the gym and the field. Working on general cardio (stair climber, treadmill at hiking speed, etc), circuits and also some intervals on cardio. I have been chainsawing wood on the mountain which also involves carrying 5 foot sections of fir uphill about 50-100 yards. Plus the requisite splitting and stacking at home. I have been hiking with a pack. Will be on a 5 day, 45 mile backpacking trip with my wife next week. 

What am I missing that I can add in the next 4 weeks? I will be on a backpack hunt in the Uintas North Slope Buck LE unit. Limiting hunting to 6-8 miles in. The areas I have scouted are steep. Other than spending the next month sitting on ice blocks for hours and carrying 100 lb sacks of flour what do y'all recommend? Anything y'all regret not doing training wise after y'all succeed (assume I won't as a novice but preparation seems smart)?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Other than getting use to altitude, really strengthening my core helps. I have a bad lower back and a solid core helps with carrying that heavy pack, also working on my quads and hamstrings. Dumb bell lunges, squats with a lot of control and stability and not heavy weights. etc.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"Round" is a shape... just say'n.


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

backcountry said:


> So, I have been working out ...
> 
> What am I missing that I can add in the next 4 weeks? ....


Well, although normally not a long lasting exercise, I always recommend a good romp with the little woman a must in any well rounded exercise routine.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I knew I was inviting a little snark with this post. Not witty enough to understand the "round" comment evidently.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

backcountry said:


> I knew I was inviting a little snark with this post. Not witty enough to understand the "round" comment evidently.


It is the reply usually given when someone tells us heavier boys that we need to get in shape...;-)

I stepped on the scale this morning and it flashed a sign saying "Limit one rider at a time."


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been working on putting the yard in for 3 days and I've got sod coming in Wednesday if anyone wants some exercise 

I weigh 60 lbs too much so I started a diet last Monday. The first week I've lost 8 1/2 pounds. Only 51 1/2 to go and I'm going to do it by thanksgiving


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Hehe, thanks for the clarity plotrunner. Fighting to work off this winters roundness as my normal shape is enough to haul into the backcountry. Moving into my heritage a little faster than I want each year.


----------

